# Belcher's sea snake- Most toxic animal?



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

The Belcher's sea snake, Hydrophis belcheri, is a species of sea snake native to the Pacific Ocean. It's also the subject of a debate regarding the level of toxicity. A number of herpetologists have stated its level of toxicity to be roughly the same as other sea snakes (2-3x more toxic than the most venomous land snakes), while one controversial study suggests that H. belcheri is 100 times more toxic than an inland taipan. If this study is correct then it would be the most toxic animal by a significant margin (10 times more toxic than P. terribilis), but if it is not then terribilis probably holds the title (with sea snakes, Brazilian wandering spiders and Irukandji jellyfish being close rivals). 

So...what do you think? Is this shy and gentle snake the most toxic animal in the world?


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Phyllobates azureus said:


> So...what do you think? Is this shy and gentle snake the most toxic animal in the world?


I'm in no rush to find out for myself...


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

jacobi said:


> I'm in no rush to find out for myself...


Lol 

In any case because of the controversial nature of the study I think P. terribilis holds the title for now. If other studies come up with similar results then it'll be different.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Phyllobates azureus said:


> Lol
> 
> In any case because of the controversial nature of the study I think P. terribilis holds the title for now. If other studies come up with similar results then it'll be different.


there was a frog recently discovered to be 10xs more toxic then terribilis, kinda looks like an aurentanea, just a smaller


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Julio said:


> there was a frog recently discovered to be 10xs more toxic then terribilis, kinda looks like an aurentanea, just a smaller


Eleutherodactylus iberia? Or a new dendrobatid?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

its a new dart, but not sure on what the classification will be as things change so much with normanclature nowadays


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Julio said:


> its a new dart, but not sure on what the classification will be as things change so much with normanclature nowadays


If it contains batrachotoxin then it's probably Phyllobates (althoug according to one newish book certain Ameeregas also have batrachotoxin).


----------

